# EB Elliot's "Postscript"



## nwink (Aug 2, 2012)

Rev EB Elliot, who wrote the historicist work on Revelation entitled "Horae Apocalypticae," wrote a work entitled "Postscript" as explained in the Wikipedia article: "In 1868 he published a Postscript to comment on the events, or perceived lack of events, marking the prophetically significant years, 1865/7."

Does anyone know where this work "Postscript" can be obtained? (I am not a premillenialist as Elliot was, but I'm still curious to read this work)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 2, 2012)

This it? Maybe an abridgment; at least of the whole work.


----------

